# Las Vegas (non-political)



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

It was the middle of the night when I learned of the horror happening in Las Vegas ~ & fear instantly set in; my brother & his family live in Vegas .... they often attend country music concerts .... they are Jason Aldean fans. The couple of hours it took to get ahold of them seemed like much longer, but _thankfully_ our news was good ~ my family hadn't been there, my loved ones were safe. (My niece has friends who were there & are injured; we don't know yet how seriously)
_My heart is breaking for the families who didn't get the good news that we did_....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sad, sad, sad event. What new levels of security now. No outdoor concerts anywhere near any buildings? Building security checks before outdoor concerts nearby? Ultimately, the shooters will always find a way around each new security measure--or just drive their car through a crowd. What has become of our society that it breeds such sick people?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a reminder. This thread has potential to turn political. Please refrain from such posts.


----------

